# Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z (Spoiler Alert)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Motor Trend has published a comparison story whereby they pit the Audi TTS against a slew of rivals including the Porsche Boxster, BMW Z4 and Nissan 370ZX. 
Of the TTS they said:

_Quote »_On roads that set the BMW chattering and Nissan creaking, the Audi TTS responded with mere lift throttle exhaust burps as it rocketed from corner to corner. Its stiff chassis has all the rigidity of a solid billet of alloy.

How'd they place? Well, the TT took second to the Porsche. If you want to know more than that, you'll have to click on through.
* Full Story *


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z ([email protected])*

If only the TT-RS was priced like the TT-S - it could be in this competition and I doubt there would be any issue with power. TTS needs more oomph.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z ([email protected])*

After having driven these cars back to back myself, I disagree with their description of the Boxster's ride, comparatively...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If only the TT-RS was priced like the TT-S - it could be in this competition and I doubt there would be any issue with power. TTS needs more oomph.

Well, the Boxster cost $10K more than the TTS...which, in turn, was $10K more than the 370Z. Get what you pay for?


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z (DrDomm)*

Or buy the TTS and spend a whopping $600 to get more HP than the Boxster plus a dramatically better interior and, IMHO, a better (and adjustable) ride, and save $10,000.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z (JimInSF)*

Exactly my same toughts


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z (DgonzTT)*

They were really giving that P car a kitty bath,, even right before the test. They said it was a race for second place, Really?
Alot can be said too for the Z4 with a $400 JB3 "toon". That would yeild about 380hp and over 400lb ft.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_Or buy the TTS and spend a whopping $600 to get more HP than the Boxster plus a dramatically better interior and, IMHO, a better (and adjustable) ride, and save $10,000.

I've spent time in both as well. Sure you can mod the TTS - but you can't get rid of the DSG. I think the TTS is a great car - with a 6MT and fully loaded at $40k it would be even better. At over $50k it's not. 
The Cayman S is a Porsche - so it's going to be overpriced - but in all honesty - the TTS is a distant 2nd when it comes to handling. I spent two full days in the Blue Ridge Mountains in North Carolina - one in a Cayman S and one in a 997 Twin Turbo. Some of the best driving roads i've ever driven. The Cayman S impressed me more than the Turbo.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z ([email protected])*

EHHH.... DEPENDS... Honestly the boxster(S) is no big ****, in your opinion ok it's a good challenger on winding mountain roads and what not but in a place like FL where Im at that doesn't count for much... I MY opinion you better have a good reason to justify spending the extra money on a Boxster(S) over saving it and going with a TT(S) when in reality it's a mildly tuned TT(S) that says "SEE YA" on the highway and you still have some extra green in your pocket


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I've spent time in both as well. Sure you can mod the TTS - but you can't get rid of the DSG. I think the TTS is a great car - with a 6MT and fully loaded at $40k it would be even better. At over $50k it's not. 
The Cayman S is a Porsche - so it's going to be overpriced - but in all honesty - the TTS is a distant 2nd when it comes to handling. I spent two full days in the Blue Ridge Mountains in North Carolina - one in a Cayman S and one in a 997 Twin Turbo. Some of the best driving roads i've ever driven. The Cayman S impressed me more than the Turbo.

I really disagree on the handling having also driven both back to back in the same area, including both smooth and a couple of imperfect areas of road, as I think you would need to for a proper comparison, but this strikes me as perhaps a preference for either AWD or RWD. Then again, I was not building mine as a race car - at 9/10 or 10/10 in the dry where you are going to be using every one of those extra HP every lap and sliding it around liberally with the the throttle, different choices may be warranted than for day to day street use, esp. including inclement weather - though the fact that the TTS was apparently going as fast or faster through the corners than the Cayman S with the Cayman making it up in the straights with its 25% HP advantage in the latest C&D Lightning Lap, with the same, experienced track drivers in both cars on the same dry track at the same time might tend to indicate the handling and AWD of the TTS is at least equal if not superior even there. (In the 5 cornering sections they measured, therefore excluding most of the Cayman's advantage in the straights, the TTS was faster notwithstanding its big power deficit - hardly a "distant second" in handling by this relatively objective measure methinks, but again, this may really be just a preference thing on feel for AWD vs. RWD.)
Likewise for the MT/DSG question - this is indeed a big one in favor of the Porsche if you want a manual, but if you want an auto anyway (as I did), then if anything, this seems like an advantage to the TTS since Porsche charges you extra for it, IMHO. And speaking of charging extra, I have to say, to complain about the TTS at $50k comparing to a Cayman S seems crazy in context, IMHO. I recently cross shopped these cars and actually went in assuming I was going to prefer the Cayman S or Boxster S and prepared to pay for it. The TTS truly surprised me with its handling, speed, beauty, and comfort, and on top of that, to option the Cayman S similarly to a Prestige TTS at $53k costs *over $80k* - go to the configurator and build one, honestly. That's without adding all the extra little cosmetic pieces that Porsche charges an arm and a leg for, or the options like ceramic brakes that you can't get on the Audi - built comparably, with the features that come in the Prestige package (full leather, heated seats, Nav., phone integration, adjustable suspension, etc.), the Cayman S is still *over 50%* more money and not as comfortable or attractive inside even built up. It does certainly have a HP advantage, but you give up the beautiful design & interior of the TTS, the practicality of AWD for rain and/or snow if you don't live in L.A., being able to stash kids or dog or big boxes in the back if need be, and oh, an extra $30,000. None for me thanks, but different strokes for different folks obviously.










_Modified by JimInSF at 11:11 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_
I really disagree on the handling having also driven both back to back in the same area, including both smooth and a couple of imperfect areas of road, as I think you would need to for a proper comparison, but this strikes me as perhaps a preference for either AWD or RWD. Then again, I was not building mine as a race car - at 9/10 or 10/10 in the dry where you are going to be using every one of those extra HP every lap and sliding it around liberally with the the throttle, different choices may be warranted than for day to day street use, esp. including inclement weather - though the fact that the TTS was apparently going as fast or faster through the corners than the Cayman S with the Cayman making it up in the straights with its 25% HP advantage in the latest C&D Lightning Lap, with the same, experienced track drivers in both cars on the same dry track at the same time might tend to indicate the handling and AWD of the TTS is at least equal if not superior even there. (In the 5 cornering sections they measured, therefore excluding most of the Cayman's advantage in the straights, the TTS was faster notwithstanding its big power deficit - hardly a "distant second" in handling by this relatively objective measure methinks, but again, this may really be just a preference thing on feel for AWD vs. RWD.)
Likewise for the MT/DSG question - this is indeed a big one in favor of the Porsche if you want a manual, but if you want an auto anyway (as I did), then if anything, this seems like an advantage to the TTS since Porsche charges you extra for it, IMHO. And speaking of charging extra, I have to say, to complain about the TTS at $50k comparing to a Cayman S seems crazy in context, IMHO. I recently cross shopped these cars and actually went in assuming I was going to prefer the Cayman S or Boxster S and prepared to pay for it. The TTS truly surprised me with its handling, speed, beauty, and comfort, and on top of that, to option the Cayman S similarly to a Prestige TTS at $53k costs *over $80k* - go to the configurator and build one, honestly. That's without adding all the extra little cosmetic pieces that Porsche charges an arm and a leg for, or the options like ceramic brakes that you can't get on the Audi - built comparably, with the features that come in the Prestige package (full leather, heated seats, Nav., phone integration, adjustable suspension, etc.), the Cayman S is still *over 50%* more money and not as comfortable or attractive inside even built up. It does certainly have a HP advantage, but you give up the beautiful design & interior of the TTS, the practicality of AWD for rain and/or snow if you don't live in L.A., being able to stash kids or dog or big boxes in the back if need be, and oh, an extra $30,000. None for me thanks, but different strokes for different folks obviously.









_Modified by JimInSF at 11:11 PM 4-29-2010_

I won't argue the practicality of the TTS over a Cayman S - it's obvious in the TT's favor. 
As for the lightening lap - 3 seconds a lap is a considerable gap when talking lap times. It takes alot to make up that difference. 
I'm glad you are happy with your TTS - as I said before it's a great car - but it's still underpowered from the factory for what you pay for IMO. 
I've driven MT's for 34 years - I enjoy it. Audi won't give me that choice - i won't give them my money. The current DSG programming also leaves alot to be desired. Sure you can mod that too - but are you ready to the pay the price of a new unit when it fails and isn't covered under warranty? I'm not willing to take that risk.
As for the price of a Cayman S - look at the difference between the Invoice and MSRP vs the TTS. Much greater margin. While it is still expensive - it's that way because of the choices offered to you. You don't have choices with the TTS. You are and always have been paying for the badge for a Porsche.
As you said - different strokes for different folks. However - as a long time Porsche and Audi fan - I like both cars for different reasons - but from a pure driving standpoint - i'd take the Cayman S any day.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I won't argue the practicality of the TTS over a Cayman S - it's obvious in the TT's favor. 
As for the lightening lap - 3 seconds a lap is a considerable gap when talking lap times. It takes alot to make up that difference. 

Yes, but that 1.6% faster overall time when driven at the limit on a track (3 secs. on an over 3 minute lap time) was made up with HP giving higher top speed in the straights, not through the curves or in handling - in the cornering sections they measured, the TTS was actually faster than the Cayman S notwithstanding the power deficit (and by virtue of big HP the M3 was even faster overall and the 'Vette much faster still). And if 0-60 in 4.9 is not fast enough for you, and the TTS's HP can easily be uprated if one feels they need it, for a single digit percentage of the extra money Porsche is charging. That's the thing - with the Porsche, you're paying a $30k premium and getting a less comfortable car for that name on the badge and an extra 60 horsepower. Don't get me wrong, I understand the attraction (I really and truly went in prepared and expecting to buy one!), but after driving them back to back, the TTS felt better to me and while it's not quite as fast in a straight line, I'm not going to use that last 1% in a straight line often enough to sacrifice comfort, practicality, and the cost of an extra Honda Accord.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ I'm glad you are happy with your TTS - as I said before it's a great car - but it's still underpowered from the factory for what you pay for IMO. 
I've driven MT's for 34 years - I enjoy it. Audi won't give me that choice - i won't give them my money. The current DSG programming also leaves alot to be desired. Sure you can mod that too - but are you ready to the pay the price of a new unit when it fails and isn't covered under warranty? I'm not willing to take that risk.
As for the price of a Cayman S - look at the difference between the Invoice and MSRP vs the TTS. Much greater margin. While it is still expensive - it's that way because of the choices offered to you. You don't have choices with the TTS. You are and always have been paying for the badge for a Porsche.
As you said - different strokes for different folks. However - as a long time Porsche and Audi fan - I like both cars for different reasons - but from a pure driving standpoint - i'd take the Cayman S any day.

Yep, different strokes - I actually enjoyed driving the TTS from a pure driving standpoint more than the Porsches, that's where I was surprised - I like the feel of the AWD and the comfy interior combined with the sharp chassis - and that it was dramatically less money and more practical at the same time sealed the deal, though it was admittedly not quite as fast in a straight line and lacked that howling boxer exhaust note, and dual clutch auto-manuals are not quite perfected just yet. 
Hope you get yourself a Cayman S soon! Got to keep them in business so I can get a GT3 after I win the lotto!


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z (JimInSF)*

While there are many different ways to compare the desirability of different cars whether it's price, 0-60 times, ultimate track vs street performance, styling, sound, feel, exclusivity, on and on..., they all involve trade-offs that in the end reflect the personal preferences of the reviewer (or car purchaser). IMHO the TT is not a dedicated 2-seat sports car that competes with the Boxster, Cayman, Z4, 370Z, etc, but a (unique?) small sports coupe (hatch-back actually) with clean, elegant lines, a first class interior with a surprising amount of usable trunk space, an automatic I can live with after a lifetime of gear-rowing, more than adequate handling and acceleration to make driving enjoyable, with a little European cache and class thrown into the equation. 
I was lucky enough to spend a day driving a TTS on the track at Infineon (a tight curvaceous course) and at my personal skill limits (admittedly a track novice), the TT did not produce a single unpredictable or scary moment. The lesson I took from that experience was the confidence that my TT could handle anything I was ever likely to encounter on the street. Equally obviously (and I think this is the point that Jim is making), the street and the track are two totally different environments. There is really very little opportunity to experience what the TT (or Cayman) can do in any kind of sane street driving. Going fast on the track is not only a skill set that takes time, practice, commitment (and money) to acquire, but almost anything that makes a car more suitable for the track makes it less suitable and practical for the street. 
For me, The TT was the best compromise. I'm also wondering what those comparative lap times would have been if the TTS had had something as simple as a $500 APR flash. Just wondering.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Motor Trend Compares Audi TTS with Boxster, Z4 and 370Z (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_
Yes, but that 1.6% faster overall time when driven at the limit on a track (3 secs. on an over 3 minute lap time) was made up with HP giving higher top speed in the straights, not through the curves or in handling - in the cornering sections they measured, the TTS was actually faster than the Cayman S notwithstanding the power deficit (and by virtue of big HP the M3 was even faster overall and the 'Vette much faster still). And if 0-60 in 4.9 is not fast enough for you, and the TTS's HP can easily be uprated if one feels they need it, for a single digit percentage of the extra money Porsche is charging. That's the thing - with the Porsche, you're paying a $30k premium and getting a less comfortable car for that name on the badge and an extra 60 horsepower. Don't get me wrong, I understand the attraction (I really and truly went in prepared and expecting to buy one!), but after driving them back to back, the TTS felt better to me and while it's not quite as fast in a straight line, I'm not going to use that last 1% in a straight line often enough to sacrifice comfort, practicality, and the cost of an extra Honda Accord.

Yep, different strokes - I actually enjoyed driving the TTS from a pure driving standpoint more than the Porsches, that's where I was surprised - I like the feel of the AWD and the comfy interior combined with the sharp chassis - and that it was dramatically less money and more practical at the same time sealed the deal, though it was admittedly not quite as fast in a straight line and lacked that howling boxer exhaust note, and dual clutch auto-manuals are not quite perfected just yet. 
Hope you get yourself a Cayman S soon! Got to keep them in business so I can get a GT3 after I win the lotto!









I have no idea what I'll buy to replace the TT. Most likely a Touareg TDI so I can tow a track only car I plan on buying. 








If I do buy a new car - i'll probably wind up getting a Golf R - a TTS with a steel body, 6mt (and a nicer steering wheel) for $33k










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:41 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

I tried a cayman about 3-4 different times,, and each time came away with,, this car is too small and tight inside for me. Knees about hitting the wheel, and shoulder right up against the door. Too bad because they had great rates going on now and year end discounts. 
The TT was plenty roomy inside. And Joe those are the two others cars on my list after the TT. Same idea about the gti, but I want dsg.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (silvrevo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrevo* »_I tried a cayman about 3-4 different times,, and each time came away with,, this car is too small and tight inside for me. Knees about hitting the wheel, and shoulder right up against the door. Too bad because they had great rates going on now and year end discounts. 
The TT was plenty roomy inside. And Joe those are the two others cars on my list after the TT. Same idea about the gti, but I want dsg.

Yeah, my wife, certainly not huge but a bit taller than me at 5'11", complained about feeling like it was constrained in the Cayman and thought the TTS was comparatively very roomy and much more comfortable for a large and not bean pole skinny person. (She was already 4 months pregnant at this point, so more sensitive than otherwise to this issue...)


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

LOLOLOL,, your a very very brave man Jim...lolol Hope the wife dosnt visit the fourm.....
Im 6-2 and about 270ish. I had a friend get a Cayman s with pdk and loaded.. THink about $74k? And I told him my thoughts about the Cayman, Then theTT, 
He said he is pretty crammped inside. He is about 6-4. I did feel kinda bad ,, cause even how nice the cayman is,,, I would be done with that car after a few weeks. 
I tried on a 911 just the the heck of it. Found it to be a smigde bigger than the cayman. So a P car prob wont be in my future.. Nice cars thou.
But your Post is better...hahaha


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (silvrevo)*

LOL... Indeed. She put on the weight pretty early in pregnancy though and then slowed down a lot later, so she'd know what I meant. (Not that I'll be directing her here anytime soon...







)


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

FWIW, I have been driving, and racing, since 1974 starting with a 1968 Triumph Spitfire MKIII. I was a total gearhead, and not many folks could out shift me double clutching for turns. But after almost wiping out at Turn 8/9 at Willow Springs in my BMW Z3 Coupe (2.8L) at over 120mph when the shift pattern changed under high G forces, and going 4 wheels off at"Magic Mountain" on Buttonwillow twice (2002 WRX & 2005 STi) when again the shift pattern changed under high side G load twist, it only took me about 5 minutes into a test drive with the new VW MKV GTI, to fall totally in love with the new DSG trans! It shifts faster than I ever could, it matches revs 100000% better than I ever could when downshifting, it will NEVER EVER blow a shift in high speed turns like what had happened to me 3 times now (and almost killed me at worst), it will NEVER blow an engine due to over revving, and yoi will never blow up your clutch with the OEM launch control! Now I no longer fear high speed turns with high G side loading, and at a few track events with my R32, I was even able to shift while IN turns. So say what you want against DSG, but I for one love it, trust it with my life 100%, and don't feel any lesser a "He-Man" or gearhead for it. 

As sidenotes: 

A) Don Isstook is now racing his TT's solely with DSG now. He got SCCA to approve its use in pro road raxing 

B) as for my credentials, just ask PD Cunningham (owner/driver of Acura's Realtime Racing team) about Rocky (me). We go way back to his AutoX days. Of course it depends on who you ask, for the answer to who was the better driver (back then) LOL


----------

